# Cassidy needs a ride Hinesville GA Port Richey FL Dec 5



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

PLEASE, PLEASE, CROSS POST

SO WE CAN GET THIS DOG HOME
Cassidy only survived because freezers were full. Please give her a ride.

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2009/11/112509-georgia-wed-nov-25-2009-838-am.html
TRANSPORT FROM

HINESVILLE, GA – PORT RICHEY, FL

DATE: Saturday, December 5, 2009



If you can help get this dog to her forever home, please fill out the following information and e-mail it to me.


Petra Brooks <[email protected]>

Please look at the info on the dog before you request to do a leg. If you can help, Thanks so much. I always recommend crating the dogs for safety sake.

Leg or legs you would like to do:

Name:

E-mail address:

Home Phone No.

Cell Phone No.

Vehicle Description:

License Plate No:

Meeting Place if you have one:



This transport will be for Cassidy, coming from Liberty County Animal Control in Hinesville, GA to Port Richey, FL.



10 minutes will be allowed between transfers for potty breaks and watering of the dog. If we run ahead of schedule, that’s great but we just want to have a safe trip. Please make sure you have extra leashes, paper towels, newspaper, water bowls and water. Please do not forget to transfer not only the dog but also the paperwork.



SENDING FACILITY:

NAME: Liberty County Animal Control, Hinesville, GA

E-MAIL: [email protected]

PHONE: (Home phone) 912-369-0424

CELL PHONE: 912-492-0506

CONTACT PERSON: Petra Brooks



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

DATE: SATURDAY, December 5, 2009



Leg 1) Hinesville, GA – Jacksonville, FL

122 miles – 2 hours

Departure/Arrival: 6 – 8 a.m.

FILLED: New Beginnings Animal Rescue

Meeting Place: Duval Road – Panda Express!



Leg 2) Jacksonville, FL – Gainesville, FL

71 miles – 1 hour, 20 minutes

Departure/Arrival: 8:15 – 9:35 a.m.

NEEDED:

Meeting Place: To be determined!



Leg 3) Gainesville, FL – Wildwood, FL

65 miles – 1 hour

Departure/Arrival: 9:45 – 10:45 a.m.

NEEDED:

Meeting Place: Exit 329!



Leg 4) Wildwood, FL – Port Richey, FL

75 miles – 1 hour, 23 minutes

Departure/Arrival: 12 noon – 1:30 p.m.

FILLED: Adopter

Meeting Place: To be determined!



NAME: Cassidy, Dachshund X, female

E-MAIL: [email protected]

CONTACT PHONE: 727-992-2979

CONTACT PERSON: Tracey DePietro














-- 
New Beginnings Animal Rescue


----------

